# I have artificial turf in my yard. Gasp!



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I found a way to keep the neighbourhood dogs from ruining my boulevard lawn. Also had the bylaw guy come by as people complained that I was watering my lawn when we had a full watering ban last summer. Laid it myself, didn't do a very good job with the seams but it's good enough.
Anyone else have fake turf?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Very uniform color. Is that a monostand?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it looks quite nice.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

How easy is it to maintain the HOC for that strip of turf?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

How much PGR you use to pause the growth?


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks good. I have been contemplating it, especially if we turn this house into a rental. Yard is super small and I couldn't count on a renter to maintain and not worth the price to find a service here. Don't think ive ever even seen a service with a reel mower in Houston.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Some of the beach front houses around here do that along the road. Always green and looks better than dead grass. How do you maintain it? Just hose it off from time to time?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> How do you maintain it? Just hose it off from time to time?


I was wondering that, too. Seems to me that hosing off once in a while would be helpful, but it probably would also benefit from being vacuumed to get dirt, sand, and fallen/blown organic materials off of it. Maybe a really big shop vac?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I just go over it with the blower once in a while. A vacuum wouldn't work as I have sand spread on top of it to keep it flat and so it won't flop up in the wind. You either use sand or rubber pellets like you see being kicked up on a football field.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

The yard lines and end zones are a bit hard to make out.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> The yard lines and end zones are a bit hard to make out.


😂


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Shindoman said:


>


This actually looks pretty realistic good job


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

The funny part here is your reel grass in the backyard looks better than the artificial grass!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

How well does that artificial stripe?


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> How well does that artificial stripe?


^this


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FRD135i said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > How well does that artificial stripe?
> ...


You can actually stripe artificial turf. When we installed an indoor practice facility at the college I worked at we would stripe it in different directions every few weeks. We had a drag behind broom mat but I'm sure a push broom and some muscle could lay down some nice stripes.


----------



## SynTurfExperts (Nov 26, 2018)

We have been installing artificial turf for over a decade in Dallas, Tx and know that it has great benefits but also realize it has some limitations as well. It does get hot but not as hot as concrete and it retains no heat so if a cloud passes over or water hits it it instantly cools off. It is at my kids school and our backyard. The boys never complain about the heat, they just enjoy the ability to play outside right after it rains and not get muddy. We have more info on our website and blog if anyone is interested in learning more about it. www.syntheticturfexperts.com


----------

